# F-800 Diferential Lockers



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a 1997 F-800 flatbed dump. Has anyone ever added a differential locker to one that doesn't already have one? If so, which one would you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

Do they even have such a thing for a heavy rear end? I have a F-800 and it's pretty useless if it gets a little wet. Same thing flatbed dump but I think wheelbase is too long putting too much weight on front axle


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Our 1972 1910 International originally had Detroit Lockers, swapped the whole rear frame out when cancer got the better of the frame at the rear suspension mounts where it was tripled framed. Donor truck didn't have the lockers and to be perfectly honest if you already have the power divider locked if that aint enough your hosed anyways. I could see where'd it help a single axle a lot more.


----------

